# AngelFish Help



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! Hey ppls. I want an angelfish.... How much do the tanks cost? And what food should I get?

I always love looking at the Angelfish. Sometimes I feel like JUMPING UP AND DOWN AND SCREEAAMING "MOMMY MOMMY CANNI HAVIT CANNI HAVIT?!?" AND POINTING AT IT WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Okees done here.
If anyone can answer those 2 questions I'd be happy  Thanks


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm afraid an Angel is a not going to be a very good choice to start with. They get up to about 6" and with the tall fins, they need a pretty good sized tank...at least a 30 gal.
Have you thought about maybe getting a Betta? They don't require a large tank or any special equipment, easy to care for and are really fun to watch. 
Talk it over with your folks and let us know what size tank you can get and we can give you more help from there.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

you could always look for a second hand setup on craigslist. much more cost effective, and you could find yourself a really good deal. 

best of luck


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

True enough. Secondhand tanks are easy to find if you look around a bit on craigslist, in the classifieds, or even yardsales. A "20-high" or a standard 29 would be an okay start for small angels, but when they grow up you'll want a bigger tank like a 55.
Those itty bitty angels you usually see in stores that are no bigger than a quarter will do okay in even a 10 gallon start kit tank for a few months, but they'll outgrow it pretty fast.
As for food, most angels you'll find for sale will eat ordinary fishfood like Tetra-Min or Aquarian. Get a good food, and not cheap junk.


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

I love Craigslist you can always find awesome things there. I've been researching Angels for a while and Finally decided I was Going To Get A Small School of Neon and Black Neon Tetras Since I found out that not only are they hard to take care of but also that their tanks would probably not fit on my desk or anywhere else I may decide to put the tank.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

helloperson said:


> I love Craigslist you can always find awesome things there. I've been researching Angels for a while and Finally decided I was Going To Get A Small School of Neon and Black Neon Tetras Since I found out that not only are they hard to take care of but also that their tanks would probably not fit on my desk or anywhere else I may decide to put the tank.


Make sure you get some type of small algae eating fish like a Bristlenose Pleco or Rubber Lip Pleco. This is assuming you are setting up a small tank.


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

Do Bristlenose Pleco or Rubber Lip Pleco Grow very large?
BTW my sis Says I should start out with a 10g or a 15g I have no clue what I'll end up getting But It has to be smaller then 25g


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Those two catfish stay small enough for tanks in your size range. Most plecos get much bigger, but those two are okay.


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

That helps a lot thanks guys.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i like angels..they are awesome fish.and i have a solution for your problem...
boot sis out of the room..get a 240 gallon tank and get a whole bunch of awesome angels...and some other cool fish too..for algae eating catfish,you could also go with otocinclus.great algae eater and very peaceful.and stay quite small.and not hard to keep either.


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been trying to get rid of my sister for years....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I was thinking less drastic than booting the sister. Boot the desk, you can't use it anyway. Get a double-decker stand.


----------

